# 750-8204 als Modbus TCP Slave



## knautschkissen (1 April 2020)

Hallo leute.
Ich versuche eine 750-8204 als Modbus TCP Slave zu betreiben. Ich kann sie anpingen sie läuft und ich nutze e!cockpit. Zum Test nutze ich QModMaster.
In der Wago habe ich 4 Array of Word mit je einer länge von 12 als Datenpunkte Verknüpft.  In der Spalte Richtung habe ich 2 als Eingang und 2 als Ausgang eingestellt. Die Ausgänge haben in der Spalte MODBUS ADRESSE 0 bzw.12 und die Eingänge 32000 bzw.32012 als Adresse darin stehen. In der Netzwerkübersicht ist ein Generic Modbus Master eingefügt. Ich hätte gedacht, dass das alles ist und es so funktionieren müsste. Wenn ich jetzt bei QModMaster die IP und die Slaveaddresse eingebe und ihm sage 0x04 Read Input Register, Start Address 0, Number of Register 24 hätte ich jetzt zumindest erwartet dass ich entsprechend meines Mappings in WORD 2 einen counter sehe der von 0-255 immer zählt. Will ich später nutzen um die Funktion der Kommunikation zu prüfen. Ich bekomme in QModMaster aber nur ein Read data failed... Bei der Nutzung z.B. CanOpen muss ich zyclisch den "WAGO_CANopen_Manager();" aufrufen. Muss ich bei einem Modbus Slave etwas ähnliches machen? sowas in der art wie "WAGO_MODBUSSLAVE_MANAGER();" ?


----------



## PN/DP (1 April 2020)

Ich kenne mich mit Wago nicht aus. doch ich vermute stark, daß Du da einen Modbus-Server- oder Modbus-Slave-Programmteil zyklisch immer aufrufen mußt. So ist das jedenfalls bei den mir bekannten SPS.

Harald


----------



## Thruser (1 April 2020)

Hallo,

der Modbus Server läuft bei der Wago selbstständig. Der muß nict explizit aufgerufen werden.

Habe es gerade bei meiner 8204 noch einmal ausprobiert, lesen und schreiben funktioniert mit qModMaster.

Hast du den Modbus TCP Port im WBM freigegeben (Ports and Services->Modbus)?


Kannst Du die Diagnoseadressen abfragen, z.B. Adresse 64161 -> 0xAAAA




Gruß


----------

